# موضوع شامل ومتكامل من ناحية المواقع والمواضيع والكتب في مجال تصفية النفط



## مهندس المحبة (23 مايو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## mohammedadil89 (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور وما قصرت يا طيب الله يزيدك علم


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

